# Premier membership



## richoso1 (Jun 4, 2008)

I do not choose to have my name in green as a premier member, but how about the option of having the words "SMF Permier member" displayed if you don't choose the green? I am thankful for all the advancements and perks made available to members. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 1894 (Jun 5, 2008)

I didn't know there was a choice on the green . If there is a way to get it back to normal I'd like to.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jun 5, 2008)

All you have to do is shoot Jeff a PM and he will have your name displayed as it was.... thats what i did....


----------



## 1894 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks BLBBQ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Just a real beginer trying to show my apreciation to this great , no incredible resource , Don't want anyone mistaking a "premier" status as having much usefull knowledge


----------



## capt dan (Jun 6, 2008)

Me too, seems like if ya put the pointer on it in the side bar, it outta say premeir member. Hell mine don't even turn dark blue or say OTBS!

But its all good!


----------

